# Biketoberfest Antique Bicycle show & swap Wood Dale Illinois



## chevbel57 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 8, 2019)

I HAVE ATTENDED YEARS IN THE PAST!
LAST CHANCE TO GET OUT IN CHICAGO AREA FOR THE YEAR!
LET'S KNOW WHO IS GOING?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 8, 2019)

I will be there with empty truck 

There is the 2nd annual New Lenox swap coming up as well on 11-03-19 ... nice turn out last year .... 
Junkman


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 13, 2019)

OKAY CHICAGO AREA COLLECTORS!
NEXT SUNDAY OCTOBER 20TH!

LAST CHANCE THIS YEAR TO BUY, SELL SWAP AND TRADE.
AND AWARDS FOR BIKES ENTERED INTO BIKE SHOW!
CONVENIENT LOCATION!

TALK IT UP!
WHO INTENDS TO COME?
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 13, 2019)

Junkman will be there


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 13, 2019)

How far is that from Rockford? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 13, 2019)

50 minutes


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 13, 2019)

Okay. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## chevbel57 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2019)

Info on the green and green b6 for $350? Looks like a great swap!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 21, 2019)

I scooped it up John, Plus a post war liberty maroon and cream and an excelsior badged women's bike


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 21, 2019)

Green is badged as a liberty


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice, looks like you found some good deals


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 21, 2019)

Both parties were happy so i would have to say it was a good day for deals .... going to get green b6 as correct as my parts pile will allow . 
Junkman


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 21, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> I scooped it up John, Plus a post war liberty maroon and cream and an excelsior badged women's bike
> 
> View attachment 1082497
> 
> ...



Always been a fan of the cantilever frame bikes. One Hell of a deal. Congrats and Enjoy your new treasures. Razin. P.S. What years are these?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks like a great meet and sure like the asking prices in your neck of the woods ! Thanks for posting pic's.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 21, 2019)

I look when i get home ...
Junkman


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 21, 2019)

THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## dboi4u (Oct 25, 2019)

I missed out, but I wish that this particular show would of had more momentum as far as advertising to ensure a higher turnout! Next year I got all mixed up with dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

